# Trainwreck flowering time



## frenchy (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone knows what the flowering time for trainwreck is? My guess is anywere between 60-70 days but im not sure?


----------



## frenchy (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone?Im asking because that's what I i have right now and it takes forever to finish.


----------



## flatrider (Dec 2, 2008)

ya like 14 weeks... its sativa dominate i believe so it will flower forever, but worth the wait


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 2, 2008)

64.2 days according to my little green notebook. An average of ten cycles.


----------



## Bosox (Dec 2, 2008)

What does your green book say about bubba kush. Never grown this strain before.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 2, 2008)

Bosox said:


> What does your green book say about bubba kush. Never grown this strain before.



neither have I.


----------



## towelie... (Dec 2, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


> 64.2 days according to my little green notebook. An average of ten cycles.


this little green book of yours sounds interesting, mind sharing these info ??


----------



## Biggravy22 (Dec 2, 2008)

flatrider is right. Trainwreck can flower up to and above 100 days. It's fucking well worth it though.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 2, 2008)

towelie... said:


> this little green book of yours sounds interesting, mind sharing these info ??



It's nothing special, just like a grow journal that I keep. First crop was the baseline, then I would make changes and see what happened, trying to make things as efficient/rewarding as possible. I do 10 harvests then move on to the next variety. For my information to mean anything to you--you would have to basically recreate my garden and follow the son of man grow plan.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys,im 57 days in flowering and i was getting frustrated because the hairs are taking a long time to turn brown.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

I did it indoors with CFL's and It took 10 weeks


----------



## frenchy (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you do a lot ?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

frenchy said:


> Did you do a lot ?



Actually no .. It was only one female I got outta 3 plants ,,


----------



## frenchy (Dec 2, 2008)

Most of mine are between 3 to 4 feet high,that could also take more time because they are so big.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

frenchy said:


> Most of mine are between 3 to 4 feet high,that could also take more time because they are so big.




When they are done their done ,, cant rush it


----------



## jogathon (Feb 14, 2009)

im at 39 days of flowering of what i was told was trainwreck, its def dank, but dont know for sure. Anyways, if 50-60% of my hairs are already brown is it possible i still have 25 days to go or will it be shorter. im keepin an eye on trichomes.


----------



## chad851 (Oct 23, 2009)

guys need help my trainwrecks are 9 weeks in flowering and its taking forever and nearly all the leaves are gone will it make it and the rest yellow, leaves keep going on a daily basis


----------



## chad851 (Oct 27, 2009)

someone please


----------



## beencident (Nov 4, 2009)

chad851 said:


> someone please


I'm 48 days into flower on 8 plants indoor with CFL's... Only one, the smallest, is nearing finish. I can tell by the milkyness in the crystals and by the smell more advanced than the others. I bet I will go 63 days like son of man did with his plan. 

Search "Bagseeed CFL Closet Grow Update 4' on youtube to see my video. 

Chad, your leaves falling off is fine, I'm going through it now. Just be patient and watch for the trichomes/crystals to become slightly amber in color and the majority of hairs to be brown. Leaves dropping means you're just getting close is all. 

Take care all and see my trainwreck video on youtube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThL2QNLZJOM


----------



## smokefrogg (Jan 29, 2010)

holy crap i had no idea trainwreck could take so long to finish, wow!

i'm at 29 days flowering today, maybe 2 more months i guess, one of them is so covered in trichomes already it's not even funny, lol, i look forward to even more growing with such a long flowering time, trichomes upon trichomes upon trichomes oh my!


----------



## Super Mario buds (Feb 19, 2021)

Iam in 5 week of flower on trainwreck when to harvest buds milky and amber what % amber


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

Might want to post that here: https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/
Or here: https://www.rollitup.org/f/harvesting-and-curing.60/


----------

